# commerical snow pricing



## jrw lawn (Oct 24, 2002)

HI I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to help me with pricing out snow removal for a condo complex. They want both a seasonal price and a per push price. I figure it will take 2.5 to 3 hours with two guys. One would be plowing with a truck and one guy would be doing side walks with a snow blower. They are not to fond of salt so I wouldn't really need a price on that. What I would need help with is setting up a rate for different depths of snow. exp 2-6insnow, 6-10, 10- and up. Also how do most people charge for seasonal prices. Do they charge for 14 Plows- and what if they go over. I am new to commerical accounts. I did resisdential last year, but I really didn't make any money. so insight would be greatly appreaciated. Thank you

Jrw Lawn


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Search, search, search, here. You will find A LOT of insight. We have many members from MI.

~Chuck


----------

